# komp z biedronki ;]

## wodzik

jakis czas temu robilem zakupy w biedronce i przegladajac ulotke trafilem na taki zestaw:

-os: vista home premium

-cpu: amd athlon 64 x2 3800+

-ram: 1024 ddram2 667 mhz

-dysk: 250 gb na sata 7200 rpm z 8mb pamieci podrecznej

-czytnik kart 18 in 1

-gpu: geforce 7200 128 mb 64 bit

-monitor: samsung syncmaster 710n

-24 miesiace gwarancji.

moze nie jest to jakas rewlka, ale kosztuje to 1799 zl, a za te kwote w zadnym sklepie internetowym nie udalo mi sie zlozyc nic takiego. fakt nie wysilalem sie zbytnio, ale moze ktos znajacy sie na rzeczy wypowie sie na temat sensownosci zakupu takiego czegos.

----------

## skazi

Ram pewnie "no name", płyta+zasilacz też pewnie jakiś low-end. Grafika słaba do tego 64bit (do worda, writera i sapera to starczy) no i ta vista. Nie polecam tego zestawu.

----------

## unK

imo zupełnie bez sensu. beznadziejne części, pewnie większość z nich jest no name. pamięci z 667 mhz nie opłaca się kupować, no i nie ma żadnego info o płycie głównej (no chyba, że było, ale nie podałeś), co jest dość wymowne. poza tym pewnie dostaniesz kompa z plombą gwarancyjną, czyli nie będziesz mógł nawet zajrzeć do środka, bo stracisz gwarancję.

----------

## Eko

Na bank co 3 miesiące bys musiał jezdzić z takim zaplombowanym kompem o każdą głupote i czekać dwa tygodnie, miałem kiedyś taką gwarancje, strasznie irytujące

----------

## wodzik

plyta na czipsecie via k8m890.

a co do kupna raczej nie mam zamiaru go kupowac, po prostu chcialem sie zapytac kogos kto sie zna czy to dobry zakup ;]. a skoro wy twierdzicie ze zestaw jest kiepski, czy umiecie zlozyc zestaw z monitorem lcd, ktory bedzie kosztowal porownywalnie i bedzie sie go bardziej oplacalo kupic?

----------

## Belliash

do 2 tysiakow?

pewnie ze sie da  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lukas16

Zupełnie nie opłacalny zestaw, a czy można złożyć coś lepszego? oczywiście:

    -CPU: AMD X2 4000+ 2100MHz Brisbane 234zł

    -MOBO: właściwie obecnie pod am2 nie ma dobrej płyty głównej kn9 już nie produkują, trudno coś polecić, dla                zwykłego użytkownika który wymaga od sprzętu tylko żeby działał wydaje mi się że ta płyta będzie dobra : ABIT AN52 -240 zł (co prawda brak oc ale jak mówiłem dla przeciętnego usera), jak do oc to raczej ta: Biostar TF560 A2+ - 262 zł

    -RAM: Goodram 2x512MB 677MHz - 119 zł

    -HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 16MB - 233 zł

    -GPU: GeForce 7300GT Galaxy 256MB 128b Zalman -254 zł

    -PSU: Modecom MC 350W -110 zł

    -LCD: Samsung SyncMaster 710N -615 zł

    -DVD-RW: LG Multi GSA-H62N SATA  -106 zł

Suma: 1911 zł lub 1933 zł

Co prawda drożej ponad 100 ale na tym da się pograć, mobo i zasiłka są pewniejsze, gwarancja na niektóre podzespoły dłuższa niż dwa lata, na dysk nawet 5.

----------

## Belliash

1) Napedy LG sypia sie niemilosiernie. Chcesz LG kup se mikrofalowke.

2) Zasilacz modecoma to nie jest dobry wybor...

3) Najbardzije oplacalny dysk to 320GB. Sam taki kupilem, dalem 260zl, te 27zl roznicy ma sie nijak do pojemnosci  :Neutral: 

4) Biostar to ostatni syf na jki bym spojrzal. 

5) Czemu budujemy AMD, a nie C2D, skro ceny sa wcale nie duzo wyzsze a komputer na pewno bylby wydajniejszy...

----------

## SlashBeast

Biostar to jedno z lepszych mobo do OC pomijając Abit KN9 którego już raczej nie można dostać.

----------

## lukas16

1) Co do napędów LG zdania są podzielone, ja mam dwa  jeden od 4 drugi od 2 lat i jakoś (odpukać  :Wink:  ) działają, 

2) Modecom feel to rzeczywiście syf jakich mało ale ten który podałem to seria MC czyli to tak naprawdę Fortron z naklejką Modecoma.

3) Miało być w podobnej cenie więc 27 zł robi różnice   :Wink: 

4) Zwykłe biostary tak, seria T-force zupełnie inna bajka (kilka recenzji: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3051 http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Biostar_T-Force_MF7050_Review/4934.html

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Biostar_TA690G_AMD_690G_Motherboard_Review/4726.html)

5) Analogicznie do punktu 3 chciałem się zmieścić w cenie zestawu z biedronki więc amd.

Zestaw płyta główna+proc od amd jest tańszy niż intela. Jeśli jednak intel wtedy wyszło by coś ok 2100 zł np:

   MOBO: ABIT IP35-E - 375 zł  lub MSI P35 NEO-2FR - 428 zł

   CPU: Pentium Dual Core E2160 1.8GH 1MB L2 cache  - 285 zł lub Core 2 Duo E4300 1.8GHz 2MB L2 cache - 424 zł (raczej mało opłacalny bo od E2160 różni się pojemnością L2 cache a w stosunku do ceny jaką trzeba dopłacić do "pełnego" C2D wzrost wydajności będzie niewielki) 

Dual core+abit 2075 zł

C2D+MSI 2289 zł

Między zestawem amd a intela jest niby ~160 zł różnicy oczywiście to niewiele i warto dopłacić, z drugiej strony czasami ciężko jest komuś jeszcze wyskrobać i taką kasę.

----------

## mbar

 *lukas16 wrote:*   

> Zestaw płyta główna+proc od amd jest tańszy niż intela.

 

hahaha  :Very Happy: 

Ostatnio żonce złożyłem coś takiego:

AsRock 775I65G R2.0 Intel 865G - 165 zł

Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 1.8 GHz (S775) BOX - 326 zł

Ceny z komputronika, więc kilkanaście zł więcej, ale są tańsze sklepy (post wyżej prawie 50 zł taniej). Płytkę jednym ruchem przestawia się z FSB 800 na FSB 1066, procek ma wtedy 2400 MHz i łyka tego Brisbane jak chce. No i mogłem użyć pamięci DDR-400  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie sądze by pentium D było szybsze od Brisbane czy Windsora z takim samym zgearem.

----------

## mbar

Pentium D oczywiście nie, ale Pentium Dual Core oczywiście TAK.

----------

## lukas16

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hahaha 
> 
> Ostatnio żonce złożyłem coś takiego:
> ...

 

No niby w takim wypadku tańszy jest intel. Przez zacytowaną prze Ciebie wypowiedź chciałem powiedzieć, że odpowiedniki (marka, funkcje, możliwości oc, technologia) płyt głównych amd pod intela są droższe, np. ABIT KN9(240 zł) vs IP35-E(375 zł). 

Po za tym jeśli składać nowy komputer to nikt nie będzie się pakował w agp i ddr bo są droższe a za 165 zł dobrej płyty pod intela z PCI Express i DDR2 nie kupisz.

----------

## Belliash

eeee.. ale kolega ma pewno monitor wiec z zestawu mozna wyrzucic  :Very Happy: 

i mamy kase na lepsza plyte do C2D ;]

----------

## SlashBeast

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Pentium D oczywiście nie, ale Pentium Dual Core oczywiście TAK.

  Pisząc pentium D miałem na myśli Dual Core.

----------

## mbar

No to oczywiście jesteś w błędzie, twierdząc "Nie sądze by pentium D było szybsze od Brisbane czy Windsora z takim samym zgearem."

----------

## wodzik

 *lukas16 wrote:*   

> Zupełnie nie opłacalny zestaw, a czy można złożyć coś lepszego? oczywiście:
> 
>     -CPU: AMD X2 4000+ 2100MHz Brisbane 234zł
> 
>     -MOBO: właściwie obecnie pod am2 nie ma dobrej płyty głównej kn9 już nie produkują, trudno coś polecić, dla                zwykłego użytkownika który wymaga od sprzętu tylko żeby działał wydaje mi się że ta płyta będzie dobra : ABIT AN52 -240 zł (co prawda brak oc ale jak mówiłem dla przeciętnego usera), jak do oc to raczej ta: Biostar TF560 A2+ - 262 zł
> ...

 

a teraz dodaj do tego wiste i wyjdzie drozej o jakies 500 zl (orientuje sie ktos ile kosztuje wista oem?)

ja jak bym mial skladac kompa kupil bym cos bez monitora/dysku/obodowy/wypalarki dvd, bo te mam calkiem niezle i do tej kwoty zlozyl bym spokojnie cos leprzego, ale stwierdzilem ze kompa nie ruszam dopuki nie bede w stanie kupic kompa z procem 4 rdzeniowym i grafiki geforce 8800,albo 9800 za sensowna cene.

----------

## Yatmai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a teraz dodaj do tego wiste i wyjdzie drozej o jakies 500 zl (orientuje sie ktos ile kosztuje wista oem?)

 

u nas na sklepie stoi po 350zł

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> stwierdzilem ze kompa nie ruszam dopuki nie bede w stanie kupic kompa z procem 4 rdzeniowym i grafiki geforce 8800,albo 9800 za sensowna cene.

 

wtedy powiesz że chcesz 16 rdzeniowca i gf 16000 za sensowną cenę  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

wiem ze Viste OEM mozna miec za ~300zl

----------

## Qlawy

ja wszystko rozumiem... ale VIŚTE?! wrogowi bym tego nie polecił :/ miałem do czynienia z dwoma kompami na tym systemi... ludzie to nie chodzi to się wleeecze... 

Co do biedronki... wolałbym nie mieć kompa niz kupić go w biedronce... sory, ale temu sklepowi to ja zupełnie nie ufam.

A sprzęt, coż... C2D wychodzi nieco drożej... ostatnio miałem w planie złożyć cos za ... 900zł (same istotne części) i co się okazało? AMD wychodzi duzo taniej (~200zł, a w tym przedziele to naprawdę duzo), ale ma wadę, dość sporą... sicket, procki AM2 wychodzą (podobno AM2+ ma byc kompatybilne no ale... Czyli zmiana procka = zmiana płytki. No i (nie)stety C2D jest szybszy, a jego cena z tego wychodzi, na dodatek teraz były straaszne obniżki cen.

Sprzet jaki bym polecił to:

ABIT IP-35e (niby najuboższa wersja, ale naprwadę dobra) - 380 pln

Pentium Dual Core (nie mylić z Pentiumem D) 2140 - 230pln / 2160 - 285pln / 2180 - 315pln Nie warto chyba dorzucac do E4300, jak już to dopiero E6XXX

Patrioty 800mhz 2x512mb - 200pln / 1x1gb 140zł

Samsung 320GB 260pln / 250GB - 220pln

PALIT GF 8600GT (podobno jedyne 8600 godne uwagi) - 400zł za wersje Sonic Plus

+ do tego Tagan 430-U15 Easy Con - 300pln

czego chcieć wiecej? kompletny kompjuter, wychodzi w podobnej cenie jak biedronka  :Smile:  a porównania to chyba nie ma  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> Co do biedronki... wolałbym nie mieć kompa niz kupić go w biedronce... sory, ale temu sklepowi to ja zupełnie nie ufam.

 

Ja kupiłem tam radio samochodowe (czyta CD, DVD, USB, karty pamięci - czyli MP3) za 250 zł i nie mam zastrzeżeń. Nazywa się to Denver CAD-450.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Może lekko OT ale jak mówimy o dobrym kompie i w miarę tanim to co przeskoczy ofertę Vobisu?

http://sklep.vobis.pl/oferta/komputery/dla_domu/702359_vp_q6600_xpower.aspx

Chyba nie ma w tej chwili nic lepszego w stosunku wydajność do ceny. No i możliwość zakupu na 20 rat bez żadnych kosztów  :Smile: 

Pytałem się w salonie, można go kupić z vistą albo z xp.

----------

## Qlawy

kiepski, woooolno ramy, 667mhz i G33 czyli nie wyciagniesz wszystkiego z tego procka i na dodatek nici z kręcenia to jest G33 - integra na pokładzie  :Wink:  (niby jest gf 8600GT ale jaki?) Chcesz cos lepszego? bez problemu... za 3k składasz kompa który jest ogólnie wydajniejszy niz ten. Tydzieeń temu za 3.5k złożylem kompa który prawie ze zjadl na sniadanie tego quada. Jedyne co jest "lepsze" to kupa oprogramowania.

Ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------

